# Di2. Thousand bucks better?



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all
I'm considering a 2013 roubaix. I'm an experienced mountain biker and am currently riding my first road bike quite a bit for training. In looking at the various specs and pricing I have to ask. Is electronic shifting worth a grand premium? 
Just looking for some perspective and people's thoughts. I probably put a couple hundred km a week on the road and another hundred or so on the mountain bikes. My first passion is mountain bikes and have considered to road bike more of a training tool. That being said I'm quite enjoying the road and that's why in looking to upgrade my current bike (tcr comp 2)
Thanks


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

To me if definitely is. had I not demo'd a bike with electronic shifting I wouldnt have bought it and i would have answered no! I only demo'd the bike for 5 miles and the next time I rode my old bike all I could think about was how much of a pain in the ass it was to shift!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

My motto is - if you've not tried it, you won't miss it. That's why I don't demo nicer bikes than mine any more.


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

AFAIK, the *advantages* are (1) no more derailleur adjustments for cable stretch, (2) no more snapped shift cables, and (3) you can crosschain with impunity. So the question is whether that (over the life of the bike) is worth $1,000 to you; it might be, or it might not. I haven't heard a lot of *negatives* beyond a little extra weight and the very substantial cost.


----------



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Donn12 said:


> To me if definitely is. had I not demo'd a bike with electronic shifting I wouldnt have bought it and i would have answered no! I only demo'd the bike for 5 miles and the next time I rode my old bike all I could think about was how much of a pain in the ass it was to shift!


I was afraid you were going to say this.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Worth every penny!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

worth the extra applied to many options on a bike including frame and components is in the eye of the beholder, they aren't needs they are wants. Low end components can work fine for most of us I would guess, but many choose higher end because we want. 

Personally I tend to want much more than I need, so I'll do like some have suggested and not test ride a Di2 so I can remain happy with my Ultegra set which is already probably more than I 'need'.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I have a 2013 Expert that came with Ultegra mech. Just yesterday upgraded the bike to Ui2. I only rode it for one short WINDY 25 mi ride so far. The shifting is very nice. Quick and just a light touch of a button. Takes some getting used to. Some other smaller changes: The hoods are nicer. Thinner more like DA hoods. They have a better feel. The front of the bike is cleaner looking without the shift cables and barrel adjusters. 

Is it worth the $? That is up to the individual to determine. In both cases you can changes gears via a lever movement. It's a nice to have but not a requirement.

If you are on the fence, you could always start with the Expert mech, and upgrade later. The frame has all the provisions for the electronic wiring.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

I ride similar to the OP. I ordered Di2 and I am awaiting delivery this week. Did i need it? No, but I do spend a considerable amount of time in the saddle, work and weather permitting. I also didn't need that carbon mountain bike i picked up last year, but what a joy to ride. I know when the suns out, and I'm about 40 miles into a road ride, I'm not going to look down and tell myself I wish I went with _______for the next 3-5 years. It's a choice that I can be reminded about for hours while acknowledging and searching for perfect riding conditions, but that's just me.


----------



## smokie496 (Aug 24, 2011)

More than worth it. So much more than performance too. Its fun, nobody every talks about that. Sounds weird, but its true. I enjoy shifting the electronic. It's the small things that matter. And who ride over priced bikes to not impress people? Not many of us. Nerds love the electronic and the oo's and ahhh's make it fun too.

I am switching back to mechanical this season to get the full effect. My guess is I will dramatically miss the lack of noise and fun zip zip noise when shifting. 

If you can afford it. Rock it. Those who hate on it for the most part see the dollar signs and have never tried it.


----------



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Tire Biter said:


> I ride similar to the OP. I ordered Di2 and I am awaiting delivery this week. Did i need it? No, but I do spend a considerable amount of time in the saddle, work and weather permitting. I also didn't need that carbon mountain bike i picked up last year, but what a joy to ride. I know when the suns out, and I'm about 40 miles into a road ride, I'm not going to look down and tell myself I wish I went with _______for the next 3-5 years. It's a choice that I can be reminded about for hours while acknowledging and searching for perfect riding conditions, but that's just me.


Amen brother! Well said!


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Check out the new mechanical Dura-Ace 9000. I've got it on my Roubaix S-Works SL4, it is very very nice, light and smooth. I certainly don't feel like I'm missing anything. Spend the money on the wheels, or a holiday for the missus!


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

so your main question is it worth it...in respect of value for money?

no, of course its not.....but its your money.


----------



## Aeroscopic (Mar 19, 2012)

I tested a Roubaix SL4 expert with Di2 end of last year on a "Test the Best" event.
Personally, even though I "only" ride a Tarmac SL2 with Shimano 105 groupo, I wouldn't switch for any electronic system, ever... Can't really say why, I just prefer the feeling of the mechanical shift, even though the 105 sometimes fails on me too 

If I had the money to upgrade my groupo, I'd go with SRAM or perhaps a mechanical Shimano group...


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

The Expert Di2 is now showing $4100 US reduced from $5100.

EDIT: This is a sale from April 5th - 22nd, 2013. I would jump on this if you want a Di2 Roubaix


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I rode both Roubaix Expert Di2, then tried the Ultegra Mechanical "Expert". Same bike. No going back. Then the Sale popped up for $1000 off. I jumped on it and feel really good about my decision!


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

You did good. I have an SL4 Expert that I just upgraded from mech to Ui2. Nice improvement. $1000 off sale right now is really hot deal.

Post a pic of the bike when you get it and change that user name!


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

scottma said:


> You did good. I have an SL4 Expert that I just upgraded from mech to Ui2. Nice improvement. $1000 off sale right now is really hot deal.
> 
> Post a pic of the bike when you get it and change that user name!


Will def post pics of the bike. But can't seem to find a way to change my user name. I will have to email the forum moderators and ask.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

bikeriderguy said:


> Hi all
> I'm considering a 2013 roubaix. I'm an experienced mountain biker and am currently riding my first road bike quite a bit for training. In looking at the various specs and pricing I have to ask. Is electronic shifting worth a grand premium?
> Just looking for some perspective and people's thoughts. I probably put a couple hundred km a week on the road and another hundred or so on the mountain bikes. My first passion is mountain bikes and have considered to road bike more of a training tool. That being said I'm quite enjoying the road and that's why in looking to upgrade my current bike (tcr comp 2)
> Thanks


I picked up my new road bike this week. I am very happy with my Di2 choice. When I brought her into my barn, I think Mr. Mountain bike got a little excited to be parked next to such and sweet looking lady with new tech. Whatever you chose, these are great cycling times to have so many quality choices available. Oh, and I did go for a short road ride with a cold today, and even in 20 mph winds I couldn't help but smile every time I shifted gears. I think my cold was gone when I got back.


----------



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great feedback! The specialized sale that is currently on in the states was just announced here in Canada. It was a no brainer for me based on the sale pricing -so today I ordered a roubaix Sl4 expert UI2. Can't wait to ride it next week when it arrives. And the difference was closer to 500 than 1000 for the UI2 so I guess my original title for this thread was incorrect in a good way!


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I just returned from the Maiden Voyage omn my new Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 Ui2! 

Electronic shifters? HOLY FREAKIN' ****!!!#@#$!! If nothing else, choosing electronic Ultegra was the SMARTEST move I made in all my road cycle gear making decisions! 

I am freaking THRILLED! Road cycling is soooo cleansing to my body, mind and spirit. It clears my head, makes my heart healthier, legs stronger, lungs breath better, ....everything in my life feel more balanced.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

trek5200cs said:


> I just returned from the Maiden Voyage omn my new Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 Ui2!
> 
> Electronic shifters? HOLY FREAKIN' ****!!!#@#$!! If nothing else, choosing electronic Ultegra was the SMARTEST move I made in all my road cycle gear making decisions!
> 
> I am freaking THRILLED! Road cycling is soooo cleansing to my body, mind and spirit. It clears my head, makes my heart healthier, legs stronger, lungs breath better, ....everything in my life feel more balanced.


Nice! Congrats on your new bike!


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

Pics Of pure happiness!

View attachment 278909


View attachment 278910


View attachment 278911


----------



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Sweet looking bike!
Apparently mine is somewhere between the supplier and my lbs. should be riding it next weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

trek5200cs said:


> I just returned from the Maiden Voyage omn my new Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 Ui2!
> 
> Electronic shifters? HOLY FREAKIN' ****!!!#@#$!! If nothing else, choosing electronic Ultegra was the SMARTEST move I made in all my road cycle gear making decisions!
> 
> I am freaking THRILLED! Road cycling is soooo cleansing to my body, mind and spirit. It clears my head, makes my heart healthier, legs stronger, lungs breath better, ....everything in my life feel more balanced.


This post made me  I couldn't agree more Di2 is OUTSTANDING! and my bike gives me that same feeling with regard to balance.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have had it on my Tarmac SL3 for about a year.
I had to have my frame drilled for internal wiring and I did my own seatpost battery.
The battery on outside of the frame is just really ugly and gets in the way.
I do think it was worth doing.
Once you adjust it which is very easy you never have to touch it again.
No cables to worry about adjusting or breaking, no trimming the front derailleur ever again. I can shift better while standing and climbing, quickly shift to the small chainring when coming to a stop. I find that more often I am in the right gear compared to other riders. I find I shift more often because it is so easy.


----------



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

So I just went for my first ride on my new Roubaix Expert ui2. Picked it up yesterday. Today was it's maiden voyage and my first experience with electronic shifting
Yup, it's worth every penny and I cannot wait until I can get it on my mountain bike as well!
Amazing stuff and glad I shelled out the extra coin (and thankfully it wasn't a 1000 bucks more with current specialized sale)
Thanks everyone for the great input!


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

bikeriderguy said:


> So I just went for my first ride on my new Roubaix Expert ui2. Picked it up yesterday. Today was it's maiden voyage and my first experience with electronic shifting
> Yup, it's worth every penny and I cannot wait until I can get it on my mountain bike as well!
> Amazing stuff and glad I shelled out the extra coin (and thankfully it wasn't a 1000 bucks more with current specialized sale)
> Thanks everyone for the great input!


That's awesome man! Congrats!! I can't stop thinking about riding ..when I'm not riding. How are the DT Axis 4.0 Wheels? Seem OK?


----------



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

trek5200cs said:


> That's awesome man! Congrats!! I can't stop thinking about riding ..when I'm not riding. How are the DT Axis 4.0 Wheels? Seem OK?


Just one ride so far. Seem fine to me. Perhaps next year I can upgrade if req'd but I think I will just ride them. My wife says I'm cut off bike spending for a while. (Carbon tallboy last year)


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just downloaded the e-tube software and made a few slight changes with my di2 and upgraded the firmware. Very cool that you have this ability as a user. Everything I was reading indicated that you had to buy the software, but not true. It's free these days. This may be common knowledge but it was news to me.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Tire Biter said:


> I just downloaded the e-tube software and made a few slight changes with my di2 and upgraded the firmware. Very cool that you have this ability as a user. Everything I was reading indicated that you had to buy the software, but not true. It's free these days. This may be common knowledge but it was news to me.


Can you elaborate a bit more on this?
I want to update my firmware as well, but my LBS doesn't have the PC connector kit.
I thought you have to purchase the pc connection kit and the software?
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

If you have the SM-EW90A or B front junction box you can use the SM-BCR2 battery charger to access the e-tube software. If you have the older SM-EW67-AE front junction box you have to have SM-PCE1 device to use the e-tube software. You can get the software free here: E-tube Project


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

i have the ultegra di2 6770, have to check if i have the SM-EW90A junction box.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

from looking at the ultegra di2 owner's manual, it seems like i have the SM-EW67A-E junction box.
does anyone know if this works? or would i need the SM-PCE1 device?
Thanks again!


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

it seems like i do need the SM-PCE1 device ;(


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, otherwise there is no way to plug into the system. The newer battery charger for the newer front junction box plugs in with a different kind of plug. The SM-PCE1 uses an e-tube wire connection that plugs into the spare port on one of your shifters. Ask around at another bike shop. It only takes a couple of minutes to update the firmware and it will give you multi shifting capability which is a pretty nice feature. They'd probably do it cheap or maybe free in hopes they would have you for future business. Or buy something from them, win-win.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks rmerka!
i would probably need to do that, OR just get the connector myself so i can fine tune it to my liking at my own leisure 
hoping they will update the ultegra with 11speed compatiblity.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

young-nyc said:


> Can you elaborate a bit more on this?
> I want to update my firmware as well, but my LBS doesn't have the PC connector kit.
> I thought you have to purchase the pc connection kit and the software?
> Thanks a bunch!


It looks like you got this worked out, and mine was the newer cable/junction. Sorry, I didn't know it changed when I posted.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Not a problem. It's probably because you have the dura ace di2?


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

young-nyc said:


> Not a problem. It's probably because you have the dura ace di2?


Yes, 9070.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Tire Biter said:


> Yes, 9070.


11 speed!! i'm very envious!! =)
wonder if they will ever update the ultegra firmware with 11 speed?..
I hear it's very possible to do, but then if they do this, not sure if they would lose sales of the 9070 to ultegra?


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

young-nyc said:


> 11 speed!! i'm very envious!! =)
> wonder if they will ever update the ultegra firmware with 11 speed?..
> I hear it's very possible to do, but then if they do this, not sure if they would lose sales of the 9070 to ultegra?


I would be surprised if they did not. To me, Shimano appears to realize that many of us buy multiple bikes in a lifetime. What better way to secure brand loyalty by throwing a bone that costs them nothing.


----------

